# How about an Appaloosa joke?



## COWCHICK77

LOL, I have heard that one...I love it because I believe it! My first horse has a rat tailed nappy ***....oh boy....


----------



## rob

they made apps to keep the bad riders from messing up quarter horses.lol,my first pony was a p.o.a.thank god i'm too big to ride ponies.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

rob said:


> they made apps to keep the bad riders from messing up quarter horses.lol,my first pony was a p.o.a.thank god i'm too big to ride ponies.



LOL, rob, maybe that's why we are tough?


----------



## rob

maybe so cowchick,it made me tougher and meaner.lol


----------



## rob

do you know why indians rode bareback?they never could get an app saddle broke.lol


----------



## waresbear

The reason I hate smart phones....too many free apps.


----------



## COWCHICK77

waresbear said:


> The reason I hate smart phones....too many free apps.


Ha ha, smart ***....:lol:


----------

